# Je vous présente ma WYLER 1974 Incaflex Dynawind



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Salut à tous les Frenchies

Je vous présente ma tocante : une WYLER incaflex Dynawind de 1974 !


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Les dimensions : diamètre de 37mm hors couronne * 42mm * 12mm d'épaisseur

A l'intérieur : un mouvement ETA 2789 avec complications Jour & Date
Elle a du vécu mais fonctionne nickel. Je la trouve très attachante.

Son design est vraiment inspiré "Genta"; une très forte ressemblance avec les Seamaster Cosmic 2000, voire les Oysterquartz de Roro; cadran de couleur champagne soleillé

Je n'ai à ce jour trouvé aucune photo de ce modèle sur le Net, curieux...
Si vous avez des infos je suis preneur
Excellent WE a tous !


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Belle montre, mais je vois pas trop l'inspiration Genta à vrai dire, le cadran ne serait pas rond si c'était le cas.
Ni la cosmic 2000 d'ailleurs. La forme est plutôt classique pour cette époque.

Tu n'as pas besoin de ça pour prouver sa valeur 🙂


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

cartiersantos said:


> Salut à tous les Frenchies
> 
> Je vous présente ma tocante : une WYLER incaflex Dynawind de 1974 !


Ah, très sympa ce modèle :-!

J'ai une *TITUS* Tuning Fork de la même époque, avec le même ensemble boîtier/bracelet/index/aiguilles :










résultant des stocks d'Omega 300Hz de la même époque










(toujours avec mouvement BULOVA)

J'aime beaucoup WYLER ; mon père a une VETTA des années 60 de toute beauté :










J'avais bien aimé certains de leurs designs plus récents :


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Superbes tes photos ! merci pour cette belle contribution. Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

To revive this thread a bit:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent ! :-!


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

wait......I totally read this page as "Quarantine" 

oops my bad guys. ha


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

RCTimeDude said:


> wait......I totally read this page as "Quarantine"
> 
> oops my bad guys. ha


That's funny. Quantieme, in French, addressing quantity of time in terms of days, or just when you ask the quantity (in numbers) in a question. Not used often.

It's wwere the Francophiles hang out.


----------

